# Querschnitt nach Hauptschalter auf mehrere Leiter aufteilen



## PN/DP (14 März 2021)

Hallo

Ich soll gerade in einem europäischen Land außerhalb der EU einen 20 Jahre alten Schaltschrank um ca. 11 Motoren erweitern. Bisher hat der Schaltschrank eine Nenn-Stromaufnahme von 180 A, bauseitige Vorsicherung 200 A, da werden nun noch ca. 35 A dazu kommen. Beim genaueren Hinschauen ist mir aufgefallen, daß nach dem Hauptschalter (Lasttrennschalter INS 250) direkt am Schalter je Phase nur einige "dünne" Leiter (1x 16 mm² und mehrere 10 mm²) den Gesamtstrom auf mehrere PKZ-Reihen und LSS-Reihen aufteilen. Die Leiter sind nicht doppelt isoliert, nix kurzschlussfest.

Ist sowas korrekt? Darf man davon ausgehen daß im Schaltschrank vor den Sicherungen kein Kurzschluss passiert?

Vor langer Zeit hatte mir mal ein Schaltschrankbauer erzählt, daß man im Schaltschrank den Querschnitt nur über Sicherungselemente verringern darf und nicht einfach dick und dünn zusammenklemmen darf. Und wenn der Querschnitt geringer als für den Kurzschlussfall ist, daß man dann kurzschlussfeste oder doppelt isolierte Leitung nehmen müsse.

Mir wurde hier auch ein neuer Schaltschrank aus EU geliefert, da wird sicherungslose Querschnittsreduzierung professionell aussehend realisiert (massiv Metallblock für 1..2 dicker Draht In und viele dünne Drähte Out) - das scheint wohl doch irgendwie zulässig zu sein?

Wenn man schon sowas macht, darf man dann auch die eingangsseitige Brückung (anstatt 3pol-Schienenblock) bei einer LSS-Reihe nach "hinten" mit immer kleinerem Querschnitt ausführen, also links die ersten paar LSS noch 16², dann die mittleren 10² und rechts die letzten mit 6² (sowas kriege ich hier auch geboten!)? (weil hinten/rechts fließt ja normalerweise nicht mehr so viel Strom wie links bei der Einspeisung der LSS-Reihe)

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 März 2021)

Hallo Harald,
nur noch mal für mich :  der Querschnitt der Zuleitung von der Einspeisung bis zum Hauptschalter entspricht der Belastung ? Wenn ich mir dein Bild1 nämlich so anschaue dann habe ich da auch schon so meine Zweifel.
Dessen ungeachtet kenne ich es aber auch nur so wie du (lasse mich da aber gerne eines Besseren belehren) und wie du es beschreibst - die Vorsicherung bestimmt den Mindest-Querschnitt der weiterführenden Leitung. Ausnahme :  die Leitung ist kurzschlussfest. Weitere Ausnahme : der Querschnitt muss aufgrund der Leitungslänge größer ausfallen ...
Ich weiß aber auch, dass einige Länder auf der Welt so etwas "etwas" freier interpretieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Safety (14 März 2021)

Hallo, sehe Dir mal die DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 7.2.8 Anordnung von Überstromschutzeinrichtungen an, eventuell kann man damit den Sachverhalt beurteilen.
Ob die Netztrenneinrichtung für mehrere unterschiedliche Leiter geeignet ist, wäre eine weitere Frage.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 März 2021)

Hallo Harald,



PN/DP schrieb:


> Vor langer Zeit hatte mir mal ein Schaltschrankbauer erzählt, daß man im Schaltschrank den Querschnitt nur über Sicherungselemente verringern darf und nicht einfach dick und dünn zusammenklemmen darf. Und wenn der Querschnitt geringer als für den Kurzschlussfall ist, daß man dann kurzschlussfeste oder doppelt isolierte Leitung nehmen müsse.



Das ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.
Grundlage zur Querschnittsberechnung ist meines Wissens nach auch im Schaltschrank die DIN VDE 0298-4.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Mir wurde hier auch ein neuer Schaltschrank aus EU geliefert, da wird  sicherungslose Querschnittsreduzierung professionell aussehend  realisiert (massiv Metallblock für 1..2 dicker Draht In und viele dünne  Drähte Out) - das scheint wohl doch irgendwie zulässig zu sein?



Das wäre mir neu. Was professionell aussieht muß nicht professionell sein. So etwas würde ich bemängeln.
Wir hatten auch schonmal einen Schaltschrank, wo von einer 120A-Kupferschiene ein 1.5mm² zur Strommessung abging. Da war der Draht seine eigene Sicherung.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man schon sowas macht, darf man dann auch die eingangsseitige  Brückung (anstatt 3pol-Schienenblock) bei einer LSS-Reihe nach "hinten"  mit immer kleinerem Querschnitt ausführen, also links die ersten paar  LSS noch 16², dann die mittleren 10² und rechts die letzten mit 6²  (sowas kriege ich hier auch geboten!)? (weil hinten/rechts fließt ja  normalerweise nicht mehr so viel Strom wie links bei der Einspeisung der  LSS-Reihe)



Das ist sicher von der Strombelastbarkeit her korrekt. Aber wie weiter oben schon erwähnt: Es kann bis zur letzten Sicherung immer noch im Fehlerfall der gesamte Kurzschlußstrom der Vorsicherung fließen. Das muß die Brücke tragen können.

Im Schaltschrank müssen ja zudem besonders Temperatur und Häufung beachtet werden, was eigentlich in 75% (oder mehr?) der Fälle außen vor gelassen wird.

Aber es mag natürlich in diesem europäischen Nicht-EU-Land eigene Vorschriften geben, die obiges erlauben. Das müßte dann mal ein lokaler Techniker klären. Ansonsten würde ich den Kunden auf die - mir bekannten europäischen - Vorschriften hinweisen, daß diese Bauweise danach nicht zulässig wäre und er das bitte abklären lassen möge. Ob er das dann macht ist seine Sache, ich habe ihn hingewiesen.

Wenn Du beim Anklemmen Deiner Abgänge Bedenken hast, würde ich die Finger davon lassen und lieber sagen: Baut einen neuen Schrank auf, Eure Anlage fasse ich aus rechtlicher Sicht nicht an - oder macht das selbst.

Gruß
   Jens


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mir wurde hier auch ein neuer Schaltschrank aus EU geliefert, da wird sicherungslose Querschnittsreduzierung professionell aussehend realisiert (massiv Metallblock für 1..2 dicker Draht In und viele dünne Drähte Out) - das scheint wohl doch irgendwie zulässig zu sein?



Da werden böse Erinnerungen wach. Wir hatten bei dem Thema auch schon heftigste Auseinandersetzungen mit einem italienischen Maschinenlieferanten.
2,5mm² nicht kurzschlußfest sicherungslos auf 180A Zuleitung. 
Seine Begründung war, dass das 2,5mm² anschließend auf eine 16A Sicherung geht und im Kabelkanal geschützt verlegt ist.
Darauf hin haben wir einen externen Gutachter beauftragt. Aussage: "Ausführung so nicht zuässig. Kurzschlußfeste Adern verwenden, max 3m Länge"
Der Zulieferer bringt ein italienischen Gutachten. Aussage: "Ausführung zulässig, da die Kanäle mit Kunststoffnieten befestigt sind und somit kein Kurzschluß möglich ist."
Keine Einigung möglich -> Umbau auf eigene Kosten.
Später habe ich mich mit einem anderen italienischen Lieferanten unterhalten. Er sagte, dass es in Italien so üblich sei und er auch schon die Diskussion hatte und darum generell auf kurzschlußfest umgestellt hat.
Was ich auch schon gesehen war, war eine Strom- und Energiemengenberechnung für den Kurzschlußfall inklusive Gutachten vom Kabelhersteller über Eigenschaften der Isolierung.
Ich hab daraufhin mal bei unserem Kabellieferanten nachgefragt und nachrechnen lassen. Also die Aderleitung (6mm²) auf 240A Zuleitung hält es leicht aus.
Ob man jetzt auf kurzschlußfeste Aderleitung verzichten kann ... Keine Ahnung 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ludewig (14 März 2021)

Formal muss meiner Meinung nach bei mehreren parallelen Leitern die Kurzschlussfestigkeit (I²t) jedes Einzelleiters nachgewiesen werden. In vielen Fällen sind hier die Querschnitte aber deutlich kleiner als für die Berechnung der Dauerbelastbarkeit, wobei das zeitliche Auslöseverhalten der Vorsicherung die entscheidende Rolle spielt.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Seine Begründung war, dass das 2,5mm²  anschließend auf eine 16A Sicherung geht und im Kabelkanal geschützt  verlegt ist.
> 
> Aussage: "Ausführung zulässig, da die Kanäle mit Kunststoffnieten befestigt sind und somit kein Kurzschluß möglich ist."



Das mag ja grundsätzlich möglich sein, so zu argumentieren, weil es im Schaltschrank eine geschützte Verlegung ist.
Da würde ich aber in obigen Fall ausdrücklich gegen argumentieren:

Die Adern vom Hauptschalter in den Kabelkanal sind definitiv nicht geschützt verlegt.

Was  mir auch auffällt: Der Hauptschalter liegt INNEN im Schaltschrank: Ist  das überhaupt zulässig? Meines Wissens nach muß der Hauptschalter von  außen zugänglich sein. Laut Unfallverhütung am liebsten verriegelt -  aber mindestens von außen.

Und ist der Hauptschalter überhaupt dafür geeignet, mehrere abgehende Leiter aufzunehmen?
Wo willst Du Deine 35A noch abnehmen?

Und wie Larry schon andeutete: Ist die Zuleitung überhaupt für 250A zulässig? Denn die 200A Vorsicherung muß ja auch erhöht werden, wenn Du bei 180A noch 35A zusätzlich anschließen willst.


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Das mag ja grundsätzlich möglich sein, so zu argumentieren, weil es im Schaltschrank eine geschützte Verlegung ist.
> Da würde ich aber in obigen Fall ausdrücklich gegen argumentieren:
> 
> Die Adern vom Hauptschalter in den Kabelkanal sind definitiv nicht geschützt verlegt.
> ...



Bei mir gingen die 2,5mm² von Stromschienen nach dem Hauptschalter ab.

Zum Thema Hautschalter innen:
Das hab ich auch schon ein paar mal gesehen. Allerdings immer in Kombination mit einem Unterspannungsauslöser und einem Taster oder Not-Halt aussen zum Ausschalten.

Ob die die Zuleitung noch 35A zusätzlich aushält lässt sich am einfachsten Messen.
Bei der Auslegung / Konstruktion einer Anlage vertut man sich ja gerne mal bei der Gleichzeitigkeit.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Zulieferer bringt ein italienischen Gutachten. Aussage: "Ausführung zulässig, da die Kanäle mit Kunststoffnieten befestigt sind und somit kein Kurzschluß möglich ist."
> Keine Einigung möglich -> Umbau auf eigene Kosten.



@Dieter:
Da muss ich doch jetzt mal fragen :  gelten bei so etwas nicht UNSERE Vorschriften ...? 
Im Zweifel ist das doch in jedem Fall durch ein Pflichtenheft (noch zusätzlich) geregelt.
Ich verstehe aber was du sagen wolltest - ich hatte unlängst eine ähnliche Diskussion mit einem Spritzgussmaschinen-Hersteller, der die Belastbarkeit von Leitern auch etwas freier interpretiert ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Oberchefe (14 März 2021)

https://www.elektropraktiker.de/nc/fachartikel/reduzierung-des-leitungsquerschnitts/

Möglicherweise ist so etwas legal.



> Vorgenannter Leitungsabschnitt darf nicht länger als 3 m sein und muss so ausgeführt sein, dass die Kurzschlussgefahr auf ein Minimum herabgesetzt ist. Diese Ausführung entspricht Abschnitt 521.13 von DIN VDE 0100-520 [2] zu der kurzschluss- und erdschlusssicheren Verlegung von Kabeln und Leitungen. In der Nähe brennbarer Stoffe ist diese Ausführung nicht zulässig.


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> sehe Dir mal die DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 7.2.8 Anordnung von Überstromschutzeinrichtungen an


Danke, der Abschnitt scheint tatsächlich auf die spezielle Situation der Zuleitung am Eingang eines Schaltschranks zu passen. Allerdings dürfte der Lasttrennschalter dann nicht nur ein Schalter sein, sondern müsste eine "Überstromschutzeinrichtung" sein oder drin haben. 

Ist so ein Lasttrennschalter INS 250 von MERLIN GERIN (oder Schneider) eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung oder nur ein Schalter?

Ich werde mich dann morgen mal schlau machen und die mich unterstützende Installationsfirma befragen. Die Zuleitung vor dem Schalter kam uns auch schon suspekt vor und muß sowieso bis 250 A fit gemacht werden. Eigentlich sollte der Schrank schon alles für 250 A ausgelegt sein, doch anscheinend hat bei der Installation von 20 Jahren das Zuleitungskabel knapp nicht ganz bis in den Schrank gereicht (oder man hat sich nicht getraut die Alukabel in den Schrank einzuführen?) und endet auf dem Dach des Schrankes, so daß da noch ca. 2 m dünneres Kabel dran geflickt wurden. Die Zuleitung vom Distribution Board selber sind 2 parallele Kabel (Alu, Querschnitt weiß ich jetzt nicht) und soll für 250 A ausreichend sein.

Der neue Schrank mit den "schicken" Reduzierungsblöcken hat vor diesen Dingern allerdings definitiv keine Überstromschutzeinrichtung, sondern einfach nur einen Hauptschalter. Da ist die nächste Überstromeinrichtung ca. 40 m entfernt im Distribution Board. Da werde ich wohl mal diskutieren können/müssen. (Der selbe Zulieferer meinte auch mal, Notaus-Taster müssen nicht auf Kurzschlüsse überwacht werden. Da hat er aber schnell eingelenkt, weil man dazu die Taster einfach nur anders/richtig an ET200S F-DI anschließen muss und das quasi nichts kostet.)

Aber gut daß ich wegen meinem Gefühl hier mal angefragt habe und andere Leute auch der Meinung sind, daß das so einfach nicht gut ist. Dann können die mich morgen mit meinem Rumgenörgel nicht so einfach abschmettern. 

Harald


----------



## Safety (14 März 2021)

*DIN EN 60204-1*
*7.2.8 Anordnung von Überstromschutzeinrichtungen*
Eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung muss dort angeordnet werden, wo eine Reduzierung des Leiterquerschnittes
oder eine andere Änderung die Strombelastbarkeit der Leiter reduziert, ausgenommen wo alle folgenden
Bedingungen erfüllt sind:
– die Strombelastbarkeit des Leiters ist mindestens gleich der, die sich aus der Last ergibt;
– der Teil des Leiters zwischen der Stelle der Verminderung der Strombelastbarkeit und dem Ort der Überstromschutzeinrichtung
ist nicht länger als 3 m;
– die Leiter sind so verlegt, dass die Möglichkeit eines Kurzschlusses vermindert ist, z. B. durch ein Gehäuse
oder einen Leitungskanal geschützt.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 März 2021)

Also das ist nur ein Lasttrennschalter, ohne Überstromschutz.

Bei dem Alu wäre ich noch vorsichtiger.
Höherer Querschnitt und meines Wissens nach nicht einfach auf “normale“ Kontakte aufzulegen, weil die für Cu ausgelegt sind.
Dein Verteiler: Kann das sein, dass hier Cu auf 2x parallel Al “konvertiert“ wird? Mit CupAl-Klemmen?


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2021)

Ja, das ankommende sind 2 Alu-Kabel, und geht weiter als ein Kupfer-Kabel in den Schrank. Ob man dafür spezielle Klemmen braucht, und ob vielleicht deshalb der extra Klemmkasten auf dem Dach des Schaltschranks ist, weiß ich nicht. Unsere E-Installationsfirma findet das aber nicht ungewöhlich.

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (14 März 2021)

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupal


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Dieter:
> Da muss ich doch jetzt mal fragen :  gelten bei so etwas nicht UNSERE Vorschriften ...?
> Im Zweifel ist das doch in jedem Fall durch ein Pflichtenheft (noch zusätzlich) geregelt.
> Ich verstehe aber was du sagen wolltest - ich hatte unlängst eine ähnliche Diskussion mit einem Spritzgussmaschinen-Hersteller, der die Belastbarkeit von Leitern auch etwas freier interpretiert ...
> ...



Naja Hersteller aus der EU und Anlage mit CE.
Ausserdem ist er ja auf seinen Gebiet Weltmarktführer und seine E-Konstruktion hat 3mal soviel Leute wie wir.
Da sind Diskussionen schon mal drin. 
Ausserdem lassen ja Normen durchaus Auslegungen zu.
Alles kann man auch nicht ins Pflichtenheft packen.

Als der andere Hersteller seine Energieberechnung vorgelegt hat, habe  ich das akzeptiert.
Man hat gesehen, dass die Firma sich Gedanken gemacht hat und das Risiko betrachtet hat.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> *DIN EN 60204-1*
> *7.2.8 Anordnung von Überstromschutzeinrichtungen*
> Eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung muss dort angeordnet werden, wo eine Reduzierung des Leiterquerschnittes
> oder eine andere Änderung die Strombelastbarkeit der Leiter reduziert, ausgenommen wo alle folgenden
> ...


Hmm, meinen die zwingend die Überstromschutzeinrichtung vor der Stelle oder könnte es auch die Überstromschutzeinrichtung der Last nach der Stelle sein? Bei letzterem würde die Überstromschutzeinrichtung der Last ja nicht gegen Kurzschlüsse davor helfen. Dann müsste ja gemeint sein, daß man nicht mit Kurzschlüssen zwischen der Stelle und den nächsten 3 m rechnen muß, wenn "die Leiter sind so verlegt, dass die Möglichkeit eines Kurzschlusses vermindert ist" (z.B. Leitungskanal).

Harald


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (14 März 2021)

Noch kosmischer sind solche Sachen mit mehren adern in einer Hülse. Diese waren italienischer Herkunft. Da wurde 16mm² mit mehreren 2,5mm2 Adern in einer Hülse gequetscht.
Als ich da den Monteur fragte, sagte der nur das bei ihren Anlagen dies Standart sei. Aufgrund der geschützten Verlegung im Kanal sei das für kurze Strecken zulässig. Da die nachfolgende Sicherung die Leitung auch abgesichert.  
Also ich würde sowas nicht machen. Nur Kurzschlussfester Draht in Kombi mit den klemmstein.
Bin aber auch ein Freund der Sammelschienensysteme.
Aber anscheinend sind solche Sachen in anderen Ländern Standart.


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2021)

btw Sammelschiene: Bei Sammelschienen gehen ein paar cm völlig ungeschützt verlegte Leiter auf die Bauteile-Adapter. Und das ist so akzeptiert, weil es wohl gar nicht anders geht.
Bei meinem Problem mit den vielen dünnen bis 2 m langen Leitern meine ich, man könnte es besser machen - doch womöglich muß man das gar nicht?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2021)

@Harald

Lass mal eine Impedanzmessung der Zuleitung machen.
Mit den Daten und den Abschaltkurven der Sicherungen in der Verteilung kann man dann die Energiemenge im Kurzschlussfall berechnen. Damit kann man dann auf den Kabelhersteller zu gehen.


----------



## winnman (15 März 2021)

Leitungen müssen gegen Kurzschluss und Überlast gesichert sein, es steht meines Wissens aber nirgends wo das zu erfolgen hat.
Wenn der Querschnitt (gerade bei den kurzen längen) ausreicht im Kurzschlussfall den Kurzschlusstrom bis zum auslösen der vorgeschalteten Sicherung zu tragen, dann ist schon mal der 1. Teil erfüllt (unabhängig wie der verlegt ist und da reicht meist erstaunlich geringer Querschnitt aus)
Wenn nun am Ende der "dünnen" Leitung entweder eine Sicherung kommt die den Betriebsstrom begrenzt oder nur so viele Stromkreise daranhängen das der Betriebsstrom dem Leiterquerschnitt entspricht (entsprechende Abminderung für Häufung, . . . einberechnet?) dann wäre auch Punkt 2 erfüllt.
Das müsste aber irgendwo in der Dokumentation ersichtlich sein, dass das entsprechend kontrolliert/beachtet/berechnet wurde.

Bauchgefühl sagt mir folgendes:
Bei Aufteilung auf 3 Stränge die jeweils halbwegs gleich belastet sind kann wahrscheinlich auf den 1/2 Querschnitt der Zuleitung reduziert werde.

Sind nun noch Stromkreise vorhanden die betriebsbedingt keine Gleichzeitigkeit ermöglichen (2 Antriebe die nur wechselweise betrieben werden können, Antrieb und Bremse, Heizung und Kühlung, . . .) dann könnte man den Querschnitt ev. sogar noch wesentlich weiter ausreizen.

Warum man das allerdings bei so kleinen Querschnitten, Leistungen, . . . machen sollte stellt sich hier die Frage. (Bei großen Leitungslängen, großen Querschnitten, . . . könnte das allerdings durchaus interessant sein).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> *DIN EN 60204-1*
> *7.2.8 Anordnung von Überstromschutzeinrichtungen*
> – der Teil des Leiters zwischen der Stelle der Verminderung der Strombelastbarkeit und dem Ort der Überstromschutzeinrichtung
> ist nicht länger als 3 m;



Das liebe ich immer an diesen Normen. Warum 3 m? Warum nicht 3,141 oder 2,718 m?
Diese magischen Zahlen verschleiern den technischen Hintergrund, was dazu führt dass man eine Anlage nicht mehr konstruieren kann, sondern nach Kochrezept anhand der Normen baut.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das liebe ich immer an diesen Normen. Warum 3 m? Warum nicht 3,141 oder 2,718 m?
> Diese magischen Zahlen verschleiern den technischen Hintergrund, was dazu führt dass man eine Anlage nicht mehr konstruieren kann, sondern nach Kochrezept anhand der Normen baut.



100% ACK
Einerseits macht es das Leben einfacher, aber auf der anderen Seite bist du gefangen in einem Käfig.
Sieht man ja hier wunderbar.


----------



## Benjamin (16 März 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das liebe ich immer an diesen Normen. Warum 3 m? Warum nicht 3,141 oder 2,718 m?
> Diese magischen Zahlen verschleiern den technischen Hintergrund, was dazu führt dass man eine Anlage nicht mehr konstruieren kann, sondern nach Kochrezept anhand der Normen baut.



Naja - Normengremien wird ja gerne unterstellt, dass sich hier die Creme de la Creme der jeweiligen Industrie trifft und dass die Entscheidungen dann nach rein technischen Gesichtspunkten getroffen werden.

In der Realität entspricht das aber eher politischen Verhandlungen, bei denen jeder seine eigenen Interessen und Vorstellungen im Blick hat. Als Ergebnis gibt es dann oft nicht nachvollziehbare "faule Kompromisse". Die 3 m sind wahrscheinlich das Ergebnis von verschiedenen Vertretern. Der eine wollte gar keine Leitung ohne vorherige Absicherung - der andere wollte gar keine Absicherung für bestimmte Funktionen ...

Das Problem nach außen ist dann, das dieser Entscheidungsprozess nicht dokumentiert wird. Daher weiß dann keiner mehr, wieso es jetzt genau 3 m sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Das Problem nach außen ist dann, das dieser Entscheidungsprozess nicht dokumentiert wird. Daher weiß dann keiner mehr, wieso es jetzt genau 3 m sind.



Wenn jeder Entscheidungsprozess dokumentiert würde und dies in Papierform erscheint, dann wird dir das bei Bestellung per LKW angeliefert.



> dass sich hier die Creme de la Creme der jeweiligen Industrie trifft  und dass die Entscheidungen dann nach* rein technischen Gesichtspunkten  getroffen* werden.



Na dann würde ich aber eher folgendes erwarten:


> Warum nicht 3,141 oder 2,718 m?



Für mich liest sich vieles immer so, der eine wollte 6m der andere 0m also einigt man sich bei 3m.
Technischer Hintergrund? Hat einen erst mal nicht anzugehen.


----------



## JSEngineering (16 März 2021)

Mal ehrlich: Entweder hält man sich (der Einfachkeit halber) an die Norm oder man rechnet selber und erstellt somit den Nachweis, daß die eigene Lösung genauso gut ist.
Die Norm ist ja keine Bibel, sondern ein Vorschlag, bei dem, wenn man sich daran hält, davon ausgegangen wird, daß es den anerkannten Regeln der Technik entspricht.

Die Norm ist doch immer nur da, um einem die Arbeit zu vereinfachen.

Es steht aber jedem frei, eine "gleichwertige" Lösung umzusetzen. Nur daß diese dann nachgewiesen sein muß im Problemfalle: Bedeutet, Du mußt selber gerechnet haben und nachgewiesen haben, daß Deine 3.141m genau so sicher sind, wie 3m.

Nur da die meisten nicht rechnen wollen/können, zieht man sich auf die Norm zurück.
Und damit ist dann schlußendlich egal, wie die 3m zu Stande gekommen sind. Vielleicht haben die auch nur aus dem Fenster geguckt.

Das natürlich bei solchen Prozessen auch Unsinn / Widersprüchlichkeiten bei rauskommen, sei einmal dahingestellt. Wie oben schon gesagt, ist da natürlich auch vieles interessengesteuert und 3m entsprechen vielleicht einmal einen Normschaltschrank von unten rauf und von links nach rechts...
Aber wichtig ist doch: Du darfst davon abweichen, aber dann weise auch bitte nach, daß es immer noch genau so sicher ist.


----------



## JesperMP (16 März 2021)

Eine Frage zum urspünglichen Thema.
Gibt es kein Typenshild innen oder auf der Aussenseite von den Schaltschrank ?
Seit 20 Jahren oder mehr ist es ein Forderung von EN60204-1 das die kritische Werte wie Nennspannung, Strombelastbarkeit, Max. Kurzschlussstrom, I[SUP]2[/SUP]t Wert auf das Panel aufgelistet sind.
Wenn die Kurzschlusstrom bzw. I[SUP]2[/SUP]t Wert relativ niedrig ist, dann kann es sein dass die 'dünne' Adern OK sind. 
Ich sehe manchmal dass die Hersteller listen die Werte in die Schaltpläne, manchmal auf Seite 1.


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2021)

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich den Lieferant des neuen Schaltschranks auf die reduzierten Querschnitte angesprochen. Er kam sofort mit dem von Safety genannten DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 7.2.8, wonach man bei deren Qualitäts-Schaltschränken 3 m vor und 3 m hinter Überstromschutzeinrichtungen nicht mit Kurzschlüssen rechnen muß und daher der nur für den Laststrom ausgelegte Leiterquerschnitt ausreicht und zulässig ist.

Mein Einwand, daß doch stellenweise die Drähte mehr als 10 cm aus dem Leitungskanal herauskommen und in push-In Anschlüssen stecken, und was ist wenn da ein Draht herausspringt und mit einem anderen Potential oder der Montageplatte verschweißt und dann vor sich hin glüht, wurde gekontert, daß sowas ja nie von alleine passieren kann und derjenige (Elektriker) der das verursacht hat, dann ja vor dem Schaltschrank steht und mit kühlem Kopf den Hauptschalter ausschalten kann.

Der Alt-Schrank wird von uns komplett neu gebaut.

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich hier mit Beiträgen beteiligt haben.

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (19 März 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum urspünglichen Thema.
> Gibt es kein Typenshild innen oder auf der Aussenseite von den Schaltschrank ?
> Seit 20 Jahren oder mehr ist es ein Forderung von EN60204-1 das die kritische Werte wie Nennspannung, Strombelastbarkeit, Max. Kurzschlussstrom, I[SUP]2[/SUP]t Wert auf das Panel aufgelistet sind.
> Wenn die Kurzschlusstrom bzw. I[SUP]2[/SUP]t Wert relativ niedrig ist, dann kann es sein dass die 'dünne' Adern OK sind.
> Ich sehe manchmal dass die Hersteller listen die Werte in die Schaltpläne, manchmal auf Seite 1.



Mit welchem Programm berechnest Du die Werte ??


----------



## JesperMP (19 März 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm berechnest Du die Werte ??


Das ist nicht meinem Job. Dies erfolgt durch den Hersteller von die elektrischen Schaltschränken. Wir erstellen die Diagramme, jedoch ohne Bemaßung der elektrischen Hauptkomponenten. Der Hersteller bemaßt alle Komponenten und platziert das Typenschild mit die elektrische Werte auf der Innenseite. Wir aktualisieren die Diagramme mit die Information von die Hersteller.


----------



## Captain Future (19 März 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meinem Job. Dies erfolgt durch den Hersteller von die elektrischen Schaltschränken. Wir erstellen die Diagramme, jedoch ohne Bemaßung der elektrischen Hauptkomponenten. Der Hersteller bemaßt alle Komponenten und platziert das Typenschild mit die elektrische Werte auf der Innenseite. Wir aktualisieren die Diagramme mit die Information von die Hersteller.



OK.. habe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden außer das Du keine Schaltschränke baust. Was meinst du mit " Wir erstellen die Diagramme" ???

Und in der Zwischenzeit mal die Frage an alle anderen hier:
Wie oder mit was macht Ihr die Berechnungen für die Angaben auf dem Typenschild. 
Jeder schreibt hier immer von Normen, DIN, EN und weiß was alles so auf einem Typenschild stehen soll aber wie kommt man an die Werte.

Benutzt jemand Software dafür und wenn ja wie heißt das Programm? !! oder macht das einer per Rechenweg zu Fuß ohne ein Hilfsprogramm.

Auch an den Themenstarter der jetzt


PN/DP schrieb:


> Der Alt-Schrank wird von uns komplett neu gebaut.
> 
> 
> Harald



wo kommen die Berechnungen her ??


----------



## winnman (20 März 2021)

Wird bei uns zu Fuss gemacht.

die Verlustwärme zB.: aus EPlan für jedes Bauteil die Pv in eine Excel Liste, danach Bewerteung der Gleichzeitigkeit -> Summe Pv und jetzt je nach Hersteller des Schranks dann geschaut was macht die Temperatur dann gegenüber der Umgebungstemperatur.

Querschnitte: hier ist bei Leistungsstarken Verbrauchern die gleichzeitig betrieben werden meist eine Überdimensionierung erforderlich (Häufung, erhöhte Umgebungstemperaturen, . . .)

Da ist auch viel Erfahrung notwendig.

Ich kenne noch kein Programm, dem ich einfach einen Stromlaufplan vorsetze und das mir dann die fertigen Schaltschränke ausspuckt.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 März 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wie oder mit was macht Ihr die Berechnungen für die Angaben auf dem Typenschild.
> Jeder schreibt hier immer von Normen, DIN, EN und weiß was alles so auf einem Typenschild stehen soll aber wie kommt man an die Werte.



Moin,

vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:

https://www.schaltschrankbau-magazi...ds/2018/09/1_Kurzschluss_im_Griff_Siemens.pdf

Auch vom DKE gibt es eine Stellungnahme:

https://www.dke.de/de/arbeitsfelder/industry/normenhinweise/schaltanlagen

Ansonsten zum Typenschild kenne ich nur folgende Vorgaben:


Hersteller und Typenbezeichnung --> So daß ich alle Unterlagen den Schrank betreffend anfordern kann
Baujahr
Nach welcher Norm der gebaut wurde, ggf. CE-Kennzeichen
Schutzart --> Damit ich weiß, wo ich aufstellen darf
Eingangsspannung --> So daß ich weiß, was ich anschließen muß und darf (inkl. Frequenz und Adernzahl)
Nennstrom --> Damit ich meine Vorsicherung bestimmen kann. Hier mag es bei "großen" Abgangsschränken noch weitere Vorgaben geben, das weiß ich aber nicht

Was meiner Meinung nach mit drauf sollte, sind noch Abnahmen, wer was wann getestet hat am Schrank.

Da ist eigentlich noch nichts bei, was extra berechnet sein muß, denn den Nennstrom muß ich schon kennen wegen meiner eigenen Einspeisesicherung und dem Hauptschalter.

Natürlich muß ich intern im Unternehmen noch deutlich mehr Nachweise bereithalten, wie Wärmeberechnung (z.B. Rittal Therm), Querschnittsberechnungen, ...
Wobei ich vermuten möchte, daß diese "Nachweise" sehr oft in "Bauchform" vorliegen, wenn ich so meine Erfahrungen mit Schaltschrankbauern überblicke. Nach dem Motto: Sie werden ja nur in den seltensten Fällen vom Kunden angefordert, also warum jedes Mal Arbeitszeit investieren.

Aber da mag man mich hier gerne eines Besseren belehren!

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## roboticBeet (22 März 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> OK.. habe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden außer das Du keine Schaltschränke baust. Was meinst du mit " Wir erstellen die Diagramme" ???



Ich denke mal, dass er die logischen Teile des Schaltplans bereitstellt (welche Antriebe, SPS, Sensorik, ...) und wie diese verschaltet sind, jedoch ein externer Schaltanlagenbauer die nötigen Leiterquerschnitte berechnet, Sicherungen dimensioniert etc. Haben wir bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber ähnlich gemacht.


----------



## JesperMP (22 März 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht meinem Job. Dies erfolgt durch den Hersteller von die elektrischen Schaltschränken. Wir erstellen die Diagramme, jedoch ohne Bemaßung der elektrischen Hauptkomponenten. Der Hersteller bemaßt alle Komponenten und platziert das Typenschild mit die elektrische Werte auf der Innenseite. Wir aktualisieren die Diagramme mit die Information von die Hersteller.





Captain Future schrieb:


> OK.. habe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden außer das Du keine Schaltschränke baust. Was meinst du mit " Wir erstellen die Diagramme" ???


Wir erstellen die Schaltpläne als Entwurf und 'dimensionieren' (*) die einzelne Motorstarter. Wir verwenden das Siemens Sirius Baukastensystem. 
*: In die Realität, wir wählen die Motorstarter aus eine Liste von vorbereitete Skabelonen.
Von die Schrankeingang bis die Motorstarter machen wir 'nur' ein Prinzip Diagram, ohne Bemassung von Haupschalter, Stromschienen, Steuerstromtrafo usw.
Die Schrankbauer macht das für uns, siehe erzählt uns die Werte von max. Kurzschlussstrom. Wie übergebe diesen Info an die Endkunde. Wenn die max. Kurzschlusstrom für die Kunde zu niedrig ist, dann melden wie es zurück and die Schrankbauer. Er macht dann eine neuen Vorschlag, vermutlich etwas teuerer. Wenn alle einig sind, machen wir die endgültige Schaltpläne, und die Schrankbauer erstellt den Schrank. Schlussendlich plaziert die Schrankbauer das Typenschild auf der Schrank.


----------



## Josupei (12 April 2021)

Ahoi zusammen,

Zum Thema, ja man kann gewiss auch Leitungen verlegen die nicht als kurzschlussfest (NSGAFöU, RADDOX...) bekannt sind, ich kenne aber in Deutschland tatsächlich niemanden, der das macht im Ausland schon eher. In EN 61439-1 gibt es eine Tabelle 4 dort stehen Anforderungen für eine Verlegung, die als kurzschlusssicher gilt:

In Zeile 2 sind einadrige Leiter mit Basisisolierung und einer zulässigen Leitertemperatur von min. 90° erwähnt. Also nicht das gängige H07VK.

-Gegenseitige Berührung und Berührung leitfähiger Teile ist ohne Druckeinwirkung zulässig
-Berührung mit scharfen Kanten ist zu verhindern
-dürfen nur so belastet werden, das 80% der höchst zulässigen Betriebstemperatur am Leiter auftreten  

Ich nehme immer NSGAFöU das das einfach unkompliziert ist und laut Tabelle 4 auch keine zusätzlichen Anforderungen mitbringt. Die paar Cent sollten drin sein, wenn man bedenkt, wie ein Schrank nach einem internen Kurzschluss aussehen kann.


Zu den Typenschildangaben.

Also ich baue Steuerschränke mit Hilfsantrieben meistens im Bereich bis 200A und ziehe dafür die EN60204-1 und die EN61439-1/-2 heran.

Siemens hat mir vor ein paar Wochen gezeigt, das man mit dem TIA Portal wohl mittlerweile ganz gut Schaltgerätekombinationen dimensionieren kann.

Die Typenschilddaten muss man oft zu Fuß ermitteln oder man pflegt Sie zb. als Daten in Eplan oder anderen Programmen.

Neben Hersteller, Typenbezeichnung oder Kennnummer (bei uns Seriennummer) und Herstellungsdatum und Angabe der Norm. Kommen bei uns noch folgende Angaben auf das Typenschild:

Nennstrom: Muss man halt zu Fuß ermitteln oder z.B. Siemens Simaris, Eaton Spider oder ABB hat da auch eine Lösung. Ich habe i.d.R. eine Exceltabelle die mich auch bei Siemens Komponeten die Leitungslänge, Abschaltbedingungen und Strombelastbarkeiten ermittelt. 

Verschmutzungsgrad, System nach Erdverbindung, Schutzklasse, Nennspannung und Frequenz, EMV Umgebung sollten klar sein.

Schutzartermittlung: ist im Prinzip Datenblattvergleich, die niedrigste gewinnt oder wird separat ausgewiesen. Die Daten habe ich mittlerweile in unsere PDM Software eingefügt, jedes Bauteil das neu angelegt wird und Bauteildurchbrechend ist bekommt ein entsprechendes Datenblatt und einen Vermerk, so dass ich mir über die Stückliste die Schutzarten anzeigen lassen kann. Kann man sicherlich auch in die Referenzdaten in CAD eintragen.

Bei den meisten Anlagen kenne ich örtliche Gegebenheiten (auch Vorsicherungen) nicht. Das es oft Anlagen zur Energiegewinnung sind und große Komplexe lege ich die Anlage auf eine Kurzschlussfestigkeit auf 50kA aus. Das hat bis her immer Locker gereicht. Nachweis aller Kreisläufe wo Ikp <17kAp oder Ik<10kA zum Beispiel über Kennlineintools wie Simaris curves oder Datenblätter.

Kenne ich die Vorsicherung zumeist NH, dann nehme ich die Vorsicherung der NSHV als Bemessungsgrundlage, dass kommt dann auch in die Schaltplanunterlagen als Hinweis (max Absicherung 315A NH3) zum Beispiel.

Verlustleistungen fahren wir auch in Excel raus, um Gleichzeitigkeit, Belastungsfaktoren usw. per Hand anpassen zu können. Die Verlustleistung berechne ich dann entweder mit Pfannenberg Sizer (da man hier bei Außenaufstellung auch mal mit Sonne und Wind spielen kann) oder für gängigere Schränke/Lüfterkombinationen sind halt einmalig maximal abführbare Verluste berechnet, das ein einfacher Vergleich <als max. ausreicht.

Klimageräte werden per Kennlinie ausgelegt.

Ich habe mir Elaplan und Caneco BT angeschaut, dort kann man mit ein wenig getrickse auch innerhalb der Schaltgerätekombination Querschnitte ect. berechnen und teilweise auch CAD Daten importieren. Dann gibt es noch Mitbewerber wie DDS CAD, Etap usw.

Wobei ich gerne Caneco BT von Alpi hätte..es war schon im Investment ist aber leider Corona zum Opfer gefallen. Der Vorteil letzter genannter Tools ist einfach, das diese auch Herstellerübergreifende Datenbanken haben nicht so wie die Lösungen der Hardwareanbieter.


----------

